# Morio Worm Shortage?!



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Is anybody else having major issues getting hold of Morio Worms?! Apparently there is a Europe wide shortage due to a "disease" of some sort which has wiped out alot of stock. I managed to find a website last night (Shirley Aquatics) that appeared to have them available - it is not exactly cheap at £17.49 for 5 40g tubs with delivery (Courier) but seeing as its one of the fave foods my beardies eat it will be worth it.....just hope i dont get a call/e-mail later today saying that they are actually out of stock.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Is anybody else having major issues getting hold of Morio Worms?! Apparently there is a Europe wide shortage due to a "disease" of some sort which has wiped out alot of stock. I managed to find a website last night (Shirley Aquatics) that appeared to have them available - it is not exactly cheap at £17.49 for 5 40g tubs with delivery (Courier) but seeing as its one of the fave foods my beardies eat it will be worth it.....just hope i dont get a call/e-mail later today saying that they are actually out of stock.


Yeah there is a shortage at the moment i managed to find some in pets at home a few days ago, but it was the last box and well hidden lol(and a newish pets at home with decent looking reptiles so i was quite impressed).

Mine enjoys them as well so hopefully it does not last too long :/, I suppose the issue is we could be sold giant mealworms who are fed on growth hormones and the likes hm.(which could possibly be what i picked up in P&h, labeled morio though)


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

no good for where you are but my local (team reptiles) have plenty in


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> no good for where you are but my local (team reptiles) have plenty in


Do they have a website and offer food delivery or not?

Cheers


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

theyre on facebook but i dont think they deliver.. they might if you ask nicely though its a well run place


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> theyre on facebook but i dont think they deliver.. they might if you ask nicely though its a well run place


Cheers, will drop them a message.


----------



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

Stupid virus wiping out morios i cant get them either but i am going to breed dubia roaches for my reptiles.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Our Dragon is missing his Morios too. I ordered a tub of the supersize mealworms and they were no bigger than my well gut loaded standard mealies. They were tipped into a bigger tub for gut loading next to my big feed up tub for our standards thus kept at the same temperature etc. 24 hours later approx 75% of the super size had turned into big alien bugs. Waste of money but after hearing they are fed growth hormones Im glad thry didnt reach our dragon. I just hope the Morio situation sorts out soon.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

[email protected] near me have bloody loads of them in

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk


----------



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi i went to pets at home yesterday and they had loads of tubs of propper morio worms and they hadnt had any for months before now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

katrina said:


> Stupid virus wiping out morios i cant get them either but i am going to breed dubia roaches for my reptiles.


Yep there is a virus which has seriously damaged UK stocks, however imports are slowly working their way in and things are returning to normal.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

FrozenReptile said:


> Yep there is a virus which has seriously damaged UK stocks, however imports are slowly working their way in and things are returning to normal.


Good to hear lol, my wife is going to murder me if i bring it up again haha, only found the one box in a newish pets at home no where else yet but its good things are finally on the change lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Kuja said:


> Good to hear lol, my wife is going to murder me if i bring it up again haha, only found the one box in a newish pets at home no where else yet but its good things are finally on the change lol.


Well AFAIK Monkfield supply the livefood at pets at home, and they also supply countless other shops online and offline, so they might be quite widely available now (that said, [email protected] probably get extra brownie points and dibs on things with monkfield for obvious reasons).


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

FrozenReptile said:


> Well AFAIK Monkfield supply the livefood at pets at home, and they also supply countless other shops online and offline, so they might be quite widely available now (that said, [email protected] probably get extra brownie points and dibs on things with monkfield for obvious reasons).


Makes sense lol know the local smaller ones have not had any in(nor other pets at homes as of yesterday but it was a sunday so nothing there at all anyway) I normally get most of my stuff off ebay as well none on there atm.

Suppose the delay now will be for them to pupate and breed etc, crazy how fast it spread lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Kuja said:


> Makes sense lol know the local smaller ones have not had any in(nor other pets at homes as of yesterday but it was a sunday so nothing there at all anyway) I normally get most of my stuff off ebay as well none on there atm.
> 
> Suppose the delay now will be for them to pupate and breed etc, crazy how fast it spread lol.


Some suppliers produce these by the tonne or more on a monthly basis, I don't imagine it'll take too long before we're back to normal


----------



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any more info on this? Anyone know where I can get some? My chameleon loves his morios and so do I because they're so damn easy to keep and they last for ages!


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

my local rep shop in widnes, told me that they have been told it will be at least May till they will be able to get morio stocks......who would have thunk it?? what amounts to basically a big 'maggot' being in in a europe wide shortage :shock:

bugs getting a bug!!


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought what I thought were morios for my beardie (it said morios on the label on the tub) but after feeding him some (and getting suspicious because they didn't look like they usually do and were very lethargic not like fiesty morios) I asked online and it turns out the things were giant mealworms  And then I read that they are injected with hormones etc. So they got thrown to the birds. I also read about the virus that has been killing morios off. 

I went to my local PaH and was told they didn't have any in, so I mentioned about the virus which had wiped them out and the assistant said, "Hmm, yes. But we should have some in on Friday". I went back then but they still had none in. Went back the next week and asked again and the woman went and brought me back a tub that had "giant mealworms" on the label. They looked just like the other strange worms I'd bought. I said, those aren't morios! She insisted they *were* morios but I left empty handed.

Hope supplies of morios are back to normal soon. My beardie is eating dubias and calciworms but morios are his favourite.


----------



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

Still no more info on this? It's been going on for months now. Morios are the perfect feeder for me, I can never keep locusts fresh enough for long enough. Morios last ages! No one know of anywhere I can get them?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Slofe said:


> Still no more info on this? It's been going on for months now. Morios are the perfect feeder for me, I can never keep locusts fresh enough for long enough. Morios last ages! No one know of anywhere I can get them?


try rainbow dragons in worcester they had some in and they deliver


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

team reptiles in newcastle have them in


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

There is occasionally some coming through shops. My local sometimes mananges to get them as they use small scale breeders aswell as bigger ones.

Someone said monkfield are letting go about 150 boxes a week which are gone within a few minutes once released for sale to shops. They should be coming back mid to end of may if all goes well from what I am hearing.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

we buy ours in from Holland,
have got morios in stock at the moment.

Daz


----------



## palm (Mar 3, 2013)

Buy Worms Online | Locusts | Livefoods | Northampton Reptile Centre

Plenty on here


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

palm said:


> Buy Worms Online | Locusts | Livefoods | Northampton Reptile Centre
> 
> Plenty on here


Sold out apparently


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

woohoo, I got Morios, my lizards think its Christmas!! :jump: :2thumb:

they were on them like a tramp on chips!


----------

